# Aquecimento ou Arrefecimento?



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2007 às 17:35)

Aquecimento ou arrefecimento?

Diz de tua justiça?

Defende a tua teoria ou opnião?

Quais os factos em que te apoias?

Os modelos são fiáveis?

O IPCC mente ou está a ser manipulado por governos?


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2007 às 18:13)

*Re: Aquecimento ou Arrefecimento*

Em relação a Portugal, acho esta imagem diz tudo.





http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_ap_00_05.pdf


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2007 às 19:28)

eu subscrevo tudo o que disse no outro tópico, os dados estao a vista só nao vê quem  ao quer


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 17:37)

Claro ninguém desmente que o clima aqueceu de 1976 a 1998 logo esse gráfico é evidente nesses dados é um facto inegável mas o que se está a assistir neste momento é uma estabilização e uma adpatação da parte do clima ás temperaturas actuais já que de 1976 a 1998 a temperatura subiu muito e muito depressa mas o que ninguém consegue explicar é isso mesmo porque é que a temperatura subiu tanto em tão pouco tempo em vez de se tentar perceber o porque arranjou-se uma desculpa totalmente esfarrapada e que toda a gente sabe o bem dito "global warming" que retira todo o dinamismo ao clima e deixa as pessoas assutadas devido ás porporções alarmistas que se dá a tal impostura cientifica.

Mas pronto quando frio chegar o que vai acontecer mais cedo ou mais tarde as pessoas vão se aperceber e a teoria tipicamente americana vai cair por terra.

Viva o frio chegue ele quando chegar


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jan 2007 às 20:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Claro ninguém desmente que o clima aqueceu de 1976 a 1998 logo esse gráfico é evidente nesses dados é um facto inegável mas o que se está a assistir neste momento é uma estabilização e uma adpatação da parte do clima ás temperaturas actuais já que de 1976 a 1998 a temperatura subiu muito e muito depressa mas o que ninguém consegue explicar é isso mesmo porque é que a temperatura subiu tanto em tão pouco tempo em vez de se tentar perceber o porque arranjou-se uma desculpa totalmente esfarrapada e que toda a gente sabe o bem dito "global warming" que retira todo o dinamismo ao clima e deixa as pessoas assutadas devido ás porporções alarmistas que se dá a tal impostura cientifica.
> 
> Mas pronto quando frio chegar o que vai acontecer mais cedo ou mais tarde as pessoas vão se aperceber e a tua tipicamente americana vai cair por terra.
> 
> Viva o frio chegue ele quando chegar



1998 ou 2006 ???? É que nao tenho visto arrefecimento nenhum desde 1998...

Impostura cientifica?? Que dados tens para provar isso????


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 20:28)

dj_alex disse:


> 1998 ou 2006 ???? É que nao tenho visto arrefecimento nenhum desde 1998...
> 
> Impostura cientifica?? Que dados tens para provar isso????



Bem acho que que o gráfico acima revela claramente que em 1998 se deu um pico em termos de temperaturas do ar e agora está a descer claro o que tens ouvido e eu tambem tenho ouvido que ano após ano tem sido sempre mais quente mas não é nada disso tem-se assistido a fenomenos de frio extremo em locais em que já não ocorriam à décadas tens o exemplo de Portugal o ano passado e este ano nevou na Austrália em pleno Verão na India tambem e no Irão atingiram-se temperaturasinferiores a -25.É claro que não tens notado um arrefecimento porque os meios de comunicação não deixam nem o IPCC admite os seus erros á gráficos publicados totalmente manipulados pelos governos tudo em prol de impostos a teoria do "global warming" é apenas uma teoria oportunista que só serve para justificar e culpar o cidadão comum de tudo quando quem faz as trapalhadas são os governose de fenomenos extremos da natureza que sempre ocorrem mas atenção o que é giro é que só se fala do "global warming" quando á vagas de calor ou então incêndios secas etc a comunicação social já chegou ao ponto de só falar de recordes temperaturas máximas e nunca das minimas (a não ser que sejam altas e fora da epoca).É uma teoria que só faz crescer economicamente um certo pais.


Porque é que achas que os Estados Unidos não assinaram o protocolo de Quioto?


----------



## Luis França (14 Jan 2007 às 20:52)

Estão-se nas tintas para o protocolo de Kyoto porque, se calhar, sabem outros dados que não os ditados pelo dito protocolo... tais como, ciclos geológicos causados por ciclos cósmicos, que ninguém pode evitar. Dou-te como exemplo, a actual passagem do cometa McNaught no nosso sistema solar, desligando cameras e sondas de monitorização solar (começou ontem), webcams de vulcões activos neste momento e um total blackout de informação.
A única informação disponível vem de astrónomos amadores espalhados pelo mundo e, mesmo assim, com algumas lacunas. Queres melhor exemplo do que este? Por acaso já pensaram que este aquecimento/arrefecimento global pode vir do interior da Terra? Isso sim, explicaria muita coisa, não é Kim?


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 20:58)

Luis França disse:


> Estão-se nas tintas para o protocolo de Kyoto porque, se calhar, sabem outros dados que não os ditados pelo dito protocolo... tais como, ciclos geológicos causados por ciclos cósmicos, que ninguém pode evitar. Dou-te como exemplo, a actual passagem do cometa McNaught no nosso sistema solar, desligando cameras e sondas de monitorização solar (começou ontem), webcams de vulcões activos neste momento e um total blackout de informação.
> A única informação disponível vem de astrónomos amadores espalhados pelo mundo e, mesmo assim, com algumas lacunas. Queres melhor exemplo do que este? Por acaso já pensaram que este aquecimento/arrefecimento global pode vir do interior da Terra? Isso sim, explicaria muita coisa, não é Kim?



Claro porque eles são um dos paises mais desenvolvidos cientificamente e sabem que o "global warming" é uma teoria que não encaixa com o clima e acima de tudo na propria natureza.E parece que não eles ao não terem assinado o protocolo de Quioto podem prosperar economicamente sobre outros paises já que assim não tem problemas se aumentarem a quantidade de poluentes que deitam para a atmosfera não pagam uma multa tal como nos vamos pagar e o dinheiro vai não sei para onde.


----------



## Luis França (14 Jan 2007 às 21:01)

E já agora, porque é que os outros planetas também estão a aquecer?
Parece que neste forum este é um assunto tabu...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 21:03)

Luis França disse:


> E já agora, porque é que os outros planetas também estão a aquecer?
> Parece que neste forum este é um assunto tabu...



Pois isso é uma questão que só os astronomos sabem...

Se calhar é por causa da actividade solar digo eu...não sei


----------



## ACalado (14 Jan 2007 às 21:04)

Luis França disse:


> E já agora, porque é que os outros planetas também estão a aquecer?
> Parece que neste forum este é um assunto tabu...



por causa do efeito de estufa e do bush nao assinar kioto      
não agora mais a sério, é uma boa pergunta


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jan 2007 às 21:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> É claro que não tens notado um arrefecimento porque os meios de comunicação não deixam nem o IPCC admite os seus erros á gráficos publicados totalmente manipulados pelos governos tudo em prol de impostos a teoria do "global warming" é apenas uma teoria oportunista que só serve para justificar e culpar o cidadão comum de tudo quando quem faz as trapalhadas são os governose de fenomenos extremos da natureza que sempre ocorrem mas atenção o que é giro é que só se fala do "global warming" quando á vagas de calor ou então incêndios secas etc a comunicação social já chegou ao ponto de só falar de recordes temperaturas máximas e nunca das minimas (a não ser que sejam altas e fora da epoca).É uma teoria que só faz crescer economicamente um certo pais.
> 
> Porque é que achas que os Estados Unidos não assinaram o protocolo de Quioto?



Bem...entao é assim...as ondas de calor em Portugal continental tem vindo a aumentar e as ondas de frio tem vindo a diminuir....Quantos eventos extremos tens de frio em Portugal no Inverno de um  determinado ano, e quantos eventos extremos de calor em Portugal num verao??? Se fores comparar os 2 vais notar a diferença....O mesmo se aplica as anomalias da temperatura...compara as anomalias de um evento de calor e um evento de frio e depois falamos...

Porque acho que o EUA nao assinaram o protocolo de quioto??? BUSH....acho que nao preciso dizer mais...


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jan 2007 às 21:10)

spiritmind disse:


> por causa do efeito de estufa e do bush nao assinar kioto
> não agora mais a sério, é uma boa pergunta



http://www.newsmax.com/archives/articles/2001/3/29/164418.shtml


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jan 2007 às 21:16)

Aqui fica uma discussao interessante no forum dos nossos amigos espanhois...

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=4b1eb8151ea9b43099b7f8e3a45a7169&topic=46476.0


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 21:16)

dj_alex disse:


> Bem...entao é assim...as ondas de calor em Portugal continental tem vindo a aumentar e as ondas de frio tem vindo a diminuir....Quantos eventos extremos tens de frio em Portugal no Inverno de um  determinado ano, e quantos eventos extremos de calor em Portugal num verao??? Se fores comparar os 2 vais notar a diferença....O mesmo se aplica as anomalias da temperatura...compara as anomalias de um evento de calor e um evento de frio e depois falamos...
> 
> Porque acho que o EUA nao assinaram o protocolo de quioto??? BUSH....acho que nao preciso dizer mais...



Tu sabes perfeitamente que nos estamos sobre a infuluência do clima mediterranico é perfeitamente normal que tenhamos mais vagas de calor que vagas de frio não somos nenhuma Alemanha a neve cá é rara(excepto em altas altitudes) já foi mais e em mais quantidade porque claro o clima já foi mais frio mas neste momento está mais quente as probablidades de neve são ainda mais escassas mas como toda a gente percebeu o ano passado nevou de novo em baixas cotas logo o clima já se está a virar para o arrefecimento.

O Bush sabe perfeitamente que o "global warming" é apenas uma teoria oportunista.


----------



## Luis França (14 Jan 2007 às 21:18)

Repito de novo, será que temos colónias de terráqueos também nos outros planetas? e os ditos protocolos? Desconhecia tal facto!    

Ou haverá alguma influência externa que nos aquece a todos neste sistema solar? Dão-se alvíssaras....


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jan 2007 às 21:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Claro porque eles são um dos paises mais desenvolvidos cientificamente




    

E a ciência que se faz na Europa é porcaria??? E somos todos burrinhos e os americanos é que são espertos????


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 21:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tu sabes perfeitamente que nos estamos sobre a infuluência do clima mediterranico é perfeitamente normal que tenhamos mais vagas de calor que vagas de frio não somos nenhuma Alemanha a neve cá é rara(excepto em altas altitudes) já foi mais e em mais quantidade porque claro o clima já foi mais frio mas neste momento está mais quente as probablidades de neve são ainda mais escassas mas como toda a gente percebeu o ano passado nevou de novo em baixas cotas logo o clima já se está a virar para o arrefecimento.
> 
> O Bush sabe perfeitamente que o "global warming" é apenas uma teoria oportunista.



As tuas palavras, sao as minhas! Apoiado 100%


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jan 2007 às 21:19)

Luis França disse:


> Repito de novo, será que temos colónias de terráqueos também nos outros planetas? e os ditos protocolos? Desconhecia tal facto!
> 
> Ou haverá alguma influência externa que nos aquece a todos neste sistema solar? Dão-se alvíssaras....



Quantos anos de dados há dos planetas do sistema solar luis??


----------



## Luis França (14 Jan 2007 às 21:20)

dj_alex disse:


> E a ciência que se faz na Europa é porcaria??? E somos todos burrinhos e os americanos é que são espertos????


 Pois, se os gajos vêm cá buscar os cientistas é porque não devem ser muito espertos... 

30/25 talvez... mas achas que eles nos dizem tudo mas mesmo tudo, como diz o outro?

Já me estava a esquecer dos chineses que têm registos de cometas e planetas há quase 2000 anos, dos sumérios e hindus...


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jan 2007 às 21:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tu sabes perfeitamente que nos estamos sobre a infuluência do clima mediterranico é perfeitamente normal que tenhamos mais vagas de calor que vagas de frio não somos nenhuma Alemanha a neve cá é rara(excepto em altas altitudes) já foi mais e em mais quantidade porque claro o clima já foi mais frio mas neste momento está mais quente as probablidades de neve são ainda mais escassas mas como toda a gente percebeu o ano passado nevou de novo em baixas cotas logo o clima já se está a virar para o arrefecimento.



O problema é que não é so em Portugal que a situação acontece...

E por ter nevado um ano em cotas baixas, pode-se tirar alguma conclusão??? Que raio de ciencia é essa???

Tive um acidente de carro à 50 anos atras...amanha tenho um acidente...A partir de agora vou ter acidentes mais vezes???


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 21:23)

dj_alex disse:


> E a ciência que se faz na Europa é porcaria??? E somos todos burrinhos e os americanos é que são espertos????



Não mas tu sabes tão bem como eu que ou pelo menos devias saber que quem criou a famosa teoria do aquecimento global foram os famosos americanos e nos simplesmente nos limitamos a repetir o que eles dizem.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 21:24)

dj_alex disse:


> O problema é que não é so em Portugal que a situação acontece...
> 
> E por ter nevado um ano em cotas baixas, pode-se tirar alguma conclusão??? Que raio de ciencia é essa???
> 
> Tive um acidente de carro à 50 anos atras...amanha tenho um acidente...A partir de agora vou ter acidentes mais vezes???



Não este ano tens vários exemplos de neve em costas baixas o problema é que a comunicação social não divulga esses factos para que as pessoas não pensem que uma certa teoria esteje errada.


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jan 2007 às 21:25)

Luis França disse:


> Pois, se os gajos vêm cá buscar os cientistas é porque não devem ser muito espertos...
> 
> 30/25 talvez... mas achas que eles nos dizem tudo mas mesmo tudo, como diz o outro?



Nem eu digo tudo o que sei (e só levo 1 ano de investigação), quanto mais eles que já levam anos e anos....   

Sabes que nisto da ciência há muito segredo, para depois ser os primeiros a por uma teoria cá para fora...para ser os primeiros a apresentar "tais" dados...entendes??


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jan 2007 às 21:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não mas tu sabes tão bem como eu que ou pelo menos devias saber que quem criou a famosa teoria do aquecimento global foram os famosos americanos e nos simplesmente nos limitamos a repetir o que eles dizem.



Em termos de aquecimento global limito-te a interpretar os dados....Ou também vais dizer que os dados estão errados???


----------



## Luis França (14 Jan 2007 às 21:28)

Ahh, assim já nos entendemos.


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jan 2007 às 21:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não este ano tens vários exemplos de neve em costas baixas o problema é que a comunicação social não divulga esses factos para que as pessoas não pensem que uma certa teoria esteje errada.



Quer dizer...muitas das estâncias de ski pela europa tem bastante falta de neve...quer a cotas baixas, quer a cotas altas...

É desolador ver as imagens dos campeonatos de ski na europsort...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 21:31)

dj_alex disse:


> Em termos de aquecimento global limito-te a interpretar os dados....Ou também vais dizer que os dados estão errados???



Alguns dados claro que estão aldrabados tal como este tão famoso gráfico http://assets.panda.org/img/climate_temperature_1884.gif


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jan 2007 às 21:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Alguns dados claro que estão aldrabados tal como este tão famoso gráfico http://assets.panda.org/img/climate_temperature_1884.gif



Nem estava a falar dos dados de paleoclimatologia...

Tava a falar dos dados dos ultimos 100 anos


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 21:35)

dj_alex disse:


> Nem estava a falar dos dados de paleoclimatologia...
> 
> Tava a falar dos dados dos ultimos 100 anos



Dos ultimos 100 anos estão correctos afinal são os mais fiáveis que temos agora depende de como são selecionados.


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 21:35)

dj_alex disse:


> Quer dizer...muitas das estâncias de ski pela europa tem bastante falta de neve...quer a cotas baixas, quer a cotas altas...
> 
> É desolador ver as imagens dos campeonatos de ski na europsort...



Akerdita mxm k e desolador! Tenho um amigo meu k esta na holanda! Dix que nunca viu nada assim! dix k parece k ta na primavera! dix tb k la este ano ainda n nevou uma unica vex! i k varios jornais i tv dixem k vai ser um invernos desolador!! Com o ano 2007 a ser um dos mais secos de semp! Como podemos ver n e so portugal! Enfim tou farto de repetir isto! Esta aki e so pa rir, ele ate dix k ja estao a crexer os rebentos nas arvores! Por isso imaginem! Mas tb como nos apartir do dia 20 vai sofrer uma mudança


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 21:37)

vaga disse:


> Akerdita mxm k e desolador! Tenho um amigo meu k esta na holanda! Dix que nunca viu nada assim! dix k parece k ta na primavera! dix tb k la este ano ainda n nevou uma unica vex! i k varios jornais i tv dixem k vai ser um invernos desolador!! Com o ano 2007 a ser um dos mais secos de semp! Como podemos ver n e so portugal! Enfim tou farto de repetir isto! Esta aki e so pa rir, ele ate dix k ja estao a crexer os rebentos nas arvores! Por isso imaginem! Mas tb como nos apartir do dia 20 vai sofrer uma mudança



Pois e agora de quem é a culpa?


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 21:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois e agora de quem é a culpa?




Trax vex!?  do arrefecimento global ek k n e de certexa


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 21:44)

vaga disse:


> Trax vex!?  do arrefecimento global ek k n e de certexa



Na minha opnião é do Vórtice Polar ou então das ONA (Oscilações do Atlântico Norte) mas o mais provável é ser do Vórtice Polar.

Os tão famosos gráficos http://www.grida.no/climate/ipcc_tar/slides/index.htm


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 21:53)

Ai kuando tu dizes o clima esta a preparar um grande abanao,refereste ao ke?


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 21:58)

vaga disse:


> Ai kuando tu dizes o clima esta a preparar um grande abanao,refereste ao ke?



Que mais tarde ou mais cedo vai haver um click que vai desencadear um arrefecimento global gradual e normal é uma questão de tempo  embora já haja alguns factos que esse click possa já ter ocorrido vamos lá ver como são os proximos tempos para que eu possamos tirar conclusões.


----------



## LUPER (14 Jan 2007 às 22:04)

dj_alex disse:


> Bem...entao é assim...as ondas de calor em Portugal continental tem vindo a aumentar e as ondas de frio tem vindo a diminuir....Quantos eventos extremos tens de frio em Portugal no Inverno de um  determinado ano, e quantos eventos extremos de calor em Portugal num verao??? Se fores comparar os 2 vais notar a diferença....O mesmo se aplica as anomalias da temperatura...compara as anomalias de um evento de calor e um evento de frio e depois falamos...
> 
> Porque acho que o EUA nao assinaram o protocolo de quioto??? BUSH....acho que nao preciso dizer mais...



Este inverno já tivemos uma onda de frio e ninguem ligou


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 22:08)

LUPER disse:


> Este inverno já tivemos uma onda de frio e ninguem ligou



Pois e a culpa é de quem?


----------



## Nuno (14 Jan 2007 às 22:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que mais tarde ou mais cedo vai haver um click que vai desencadear um arrefecimento global gradual e normal é uma questão de tempo  embora já haja alguns factos que esse click possa já ter ocorrido vamos lá ver como são os proximos tempos para que eu possamos tirar conclusões.


  Por enkuanto n sou dessa opiniao! pk vejo k esta a acontecer o contrario!!! Mas eu keria ter a mxm opiniao que tu acerdita!!


----------



## dj_alex (14 Jan 2007 às 22:11)

LUPER disse:


> Este inverno já tivemos uma onda de frio e ninguem ligou



Tava em espanha...


----------



## LUPER (14 Jan 2007 às 22:19)

dj_alex disse:


> Tava em espanha...



Mas por cá ninguem salientou isso, nem mesmo neste forum. Infelizmente aqui só se fala de aquecimento e seca. E hoje o dia foi normal?, foi quente?    Parece que anda tudo a dormir


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2007 às 22:20)

Para Portugal não faz sentido falar em arrefecimento, é inegável que o nosso clima está a aquecer. O ano passado tivemos 9 meses acima da média (alguns bem acima) e 3 abaixo. Bateram-se records de calor mas nenhum de frio. Houve um belo episódio de neve ao nivel do mar mas foi coisa de dois dias, ou seja, não passou de um pequeno episódio de frio. O mesmo não podemos falar do que aconteceu no resto do ano, com sucessivas ondas de calor, uma primavera que começou logo no inicio de março, um verão que começou logo em maio e só acabou em outubro e que teve o maior número de noites tropipcais de sempre, um outono quente (o 3º mais quente de sempre) que só acabou já bem começado dezembro. A 2º quinzena de dezembro foi fria, mas se olharmos para o resto da Europa vemos anomalias que chegam aos 7ºC... Prefiro não falar da neve  

Os anos transactos não diferem muito, foram marcados pelas grandes anomalias positivas e records de calor. Records de frio neste século, só em dezembro de 2001 e janeiro e março de 2005.

Imaginam como ficavam se vissem alguem no final dos anos 70 a falar de aquecimento? Pois é como eu fico quando vejo alguem falar de arrefecimento em Portugal. Se existe arrefecimento global, isso já não sei.

Para os optimistas, sempre podem tomar como referência os anos 90, e assim já podemos falar de que não houve aquecimento


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2007 às 22:25)

Fil disse:


> Para Portugal não faz sentido falar em arrefecimento, é inegável que o nosso clima está a aquecer. O ano passado tivemos 9 meses acima da média (alguns bem acima) e 3 abaixo. Bateram-se records de calor mas nenhum de frio. Houve um belo episódio de neve ao nivel do mar mas foi coisa de dois dias, ou seja, não passou de um pequeno episódio de frio. O mesmo não podemos falar do que aconteceu no resto do ano, com sucessivas ondas de calor, uma primavera que começou logo no inicio de março, um verão que começou logo em maio e só acabou em outubro e que teve o maior número de noites tropipcais de sempre, um outono quente (o 3º mais quente de sempre) que só acabou já bem começado dezembro. A 2º quinzena de dezembro foi fria, mas se olharmos para o resto da Europa vemos anomalias que chegam aos 7ºC... Prefiro não falar da neve
> 
> Os anos transactos não diferem muito, foram marcados pelas grandes anomalias positivas e records de calor. Records de frio neste século, só em dezembro de 2001 e janeiro e março de 2005.
> 
> ...



Mas aqui ninguém está a negar o aquecimento que existiu entre 1976 e 1998.


----------



## LUPER (14 Jan 2007 às 22:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas aqui ninguém está a negar o aquecimento que existiu entre 1976 e 1998.



Infelizmente neste forum à muita gente que ainda não percebeu, o que se quer dizer com o arrefecimento.

O click já foi dado quer vcs queiram ou não, o interglaciar acabou, daqui a uns anitos vão ver a realidade nua e crua


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2007 às 22:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas aqui ninguém está a negar o aquecimento que existiu entre 1976 e 1998.



Está bem, mas a pergunta do tópico é "Aquecimento ou Arrefecimento?" e eu dei a minha opinião 

Mas porque falas de 1976 até 1998?


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 21:08)

Calma ai isto é para rir 
http://cienciahoje.uol.com.br/controlPanel/materia/view/3138


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 21:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Calma ai isto é para rir
> http://cienciahoje.uol.com.br/controlPanel/materia/view/3138



  sem palavras! i agr ??


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 21:18)

vaga disse:


> sem palavras! i agr ??



E agora vamos esperar que eles engulam as suas proprias palavras e isso vai acontecer dentro de 5 a 10 anos ou talvez até menos


----------



## duncan (15 Jan 2007 às 21:19)

cada vez chego mais á conclusao que, o ideal é esperar 100 anos ou menos para ver o que acontece ao clima,pois todos os dias aparecem  cientistas a defenderem o aquecimento ou arrefecimento da terra.


----------



## Nuno (15 Jan 2007 às 21:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> E agora vamos esperar que eles engulam as suas proprias palavras e isso vai acontecer dentro de 5 a 10 anos ou talvez até menos



 tas a xamar mintirosos aos senhores  ??


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 21:30)

vaga disse:


> tas a xamar mintirosos aos senhores  ??



Não simplesmente acho que eles deviam ter cuidado com o que dizem porque andam a dizer muitas mentiras.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 22:19)

duncan disse:


> cada vez chego mais á conclusao que, o ideal é esperar 100 anos ou menos para ver o que acontece ao clima,pois todos os dias aparecem  cientistas a defenderem o aquecimento ou arrefecimento da terra.



Pois em parte tens razão mas depois tambem temos aqueles cientistas que não pensam por si proprios nomeadamente a geração "global warming".

Então agora perguntas-te então quem é que pensa, ninguém simplesmente não se pensa esses cientistas limitam-se a aceitar os modelos e os cenários que reproduz que são totalmente perfeitos como nos sabemos    .


----------



## duncan (15 Jan 2007 às 22:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois em parte tens razão mas depois tambem temos aqueles cientistas que não pensam por si proprios nomeadamente a geração "global warming".
> 
> Então agora perguntas-te então quem é que pensa, ninguém simplesmente não se pensa esses cientistas limitam-se a aceitar os modelos e os cenários que reproduz que são totalmente perfeitos como nos sabemos    .



tens razao,como é possivel fazer um previsao para 50 100 0u 100mil anos se muitas vezes para 3 0u 4 dias eles nao acertam em coisa algumasó sei é que tenho pena nós nao podermos viver até ao ano 2100 ou mais para vermos o que irá acontecer realmente.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2007 às 12:54)

Bem ao menos à alguns sites espalhados pela net com as verdades http://www.john-daly.com/solar.htm


----------



## dj_alex (16 Jan 2007 às 17:43)

Vejam a página 16. Bastante interessante a reportagem....

http://www.quediario.com/pdfs/madrid/160107mad.pdf


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Jan 2007 às 19:05)

dj_alex disse:


> Vejam a página 16. Bastante interessante a reportagem....
> 
> http://www.quediario.com/pdfs/madrid/160107mad.pdf



Já digitalizei (mais ainda ) está aqui para quem quiser lêr só esta notícia! 
http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=23738&postcount=521

Este jornal é bem porreiro Alex, as coisas que tu aprendeste na tua estadia em terra da Cibeles!


----------



## dj_alex (16 Jan 2007 às 19:50)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Já digitalizei (mais ainda ) está aqui para quem quiser lêr só esta notícia!
> http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=23738&postcount=521
> 
> Este jornal é bem porreiro Alex, as coisas que tu aprendeste na tua estadia em terra da Cibeles!



Este jornal é fixe...e é um jornal de borla que há por lá   

Obrigado pela digitalização que facilita a visualização


----------



## Geostrofico (17 Jan 2007 às 14:22)

LUPER disse:


> Mas por cá ninguem salientou isso, nem mesmo neste forum. Infelizmente aqui só se fala de aquecimento e seca. E hoje o dia foi normal?, foi quente?    Parece que anda tudo a dormir



se voces nao deram conta eu dei, lembro de ter visto os alarmes do IM e ter falado com pessoas sobre o assunto


----------



## Seringador (17 Jan 2007 às 15:49)

Geostrofico disse:


> se voces nao deram conta eu dei, lembro de ter visto os alarmes do IM e ter falado com pessoas sobre o assunto



Vais-me desculpar só se fosse no interior do IM


----------



## dj_alex (17 Jan 2007 às 21:07)

Quando as estancias pela europa fora andam sem neve...ainda falam em arrefecimento???       

http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/thepress/westcoast/3930511a34.html


----------



## Rog (18 Jan 2007 às 10:18)

As duas teorias têm lugar, e devem ser alvo de pesquisa, e ambas têm argumentos relativamente válidos. 
Se é certo que por vezes são utilizados os mais tristes argumentos para defender uma teoria, (como seja a que utiliza certos media) não tomemos a parte pelo todo. Generalizar será sempre o maior erro. 
Temos de ter abertura suficiente para poder ver os dados e verificar a sua veracidade e possível encaixe na situação actual, ainda que o primeiro impulso (talvez fruto de ideias pré-concebidas) seja o de menospresar algumas pesquisas que saem a público.
Pegando em factos: acho evidente (com base em dados) que os últimos anos foram dos mais quentes, e estamos a passar por uma situação de aquecimento (e degelo, pelo menos no Ártico). 
O que podemos questionar é se continuará ou irá conduzir a médio prazo, para uma maior evaporação e consequentemente mair precipitação, mesmo nas regiões polares onde o vapor de água não é assim tão abundante qto possa parecer à primeira vista. Neste caso, poderia este aquecimento actual conduzir a um arrefecimento a médio prazo, mas esta é uma das várias hipóteses, porque são várias as variáveis e temos de ter em conta todas essas variáveis para não sermos precipitados nas conclusões.


----------



## dj_alex (18 Jan 2007 às 11:51)

O problema é que a terra não tem aquecido/arrefecido sempre à mesma velocidade.

Por exemplo enquanto este inverno na europa estamos com falta de precipitação e frio, nos EUA e canada passa-se o contrário...frio e precipitação em forma de neve.

Ainda hoje vi nas noticias (SIC) que tinha nevado em Malibu (coisa que já nao acontecia a 20 anos), enquanto as estâncias da europa andam com uma falta de neve como há muito tempo não se via....

Aqui ficam algumas noticias em relação a isso:

http://travel.guardian.co.uk/article/2006/dec/17/escape.wintersportsholidays.skiing

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16176207/

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/6185345.stm

http://www.ifyouski.com/snow/home/   -condições de neve pelo Mundo fora...inclui USA e Canada onde existe neve para dar e para vender....

ps. andei a procura de noticias sobre a  neve em Malibu mas nao encontrei nada...


----------



## Rog (18 Jan 2007 às 15:08)

dj_alex disse:


> O problema é que a terra não tem aquecido/arrefecido sempre à mesma velocidade.
> 
> Por exemplo enquanto este inverno na europa estamos com falta de precipitação e frio, nos EUA e canada passa-se o contrário...frio e precipitação em forma de neve.
> 
> ...



Pois é, e esses dados não podem ser ignorados. Mas poderão ser apenas episódicos, embora o frio que se vai gerando no Pólo Norte tenha de escapar para algum lado. 
O resultado final ao fim do ano, as somas destas anomalias todas dará uma temp. mais alta ou mais baixa a nível global?
Segundo dados OMM e de outras instituições, o saldo tem sido positivo (temp. + altas) nestes últimos anos.
São dados apenas estatísticos e temos de lidar com cuidado com estes dados sob pena de ingorarmos situações particulares e específicas me dadas regiões. Até ao momento desde o início do Inverno, as médias a nível global poderão ser normais, mas perde-se a noção do que realmente ocorreu, com a Europa com um Inverno quase sem precipitação e sem frio e em outras paragens com tempo invulgarmente mais frio.


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 15:40)

dj_alex disse:


> Quando as estancias pela europa fora andam sem neve...ainda falam em arrefecimento???
> 
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/thepress/westcoast/3930511a34.html



Parece que a europa é o Mundo  e pergunto e no resto do mundo?


----------



## dj_alex (18 Jan 2007 às 15:51)

Seringador disse:


> Parece que a europa é o Mundo  e pergunto e no resto do mundo?



Por isso mesmo pus o resto das noticias....Ou não????


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 15:56)

dj_alex disse:


> Por isso mesmo pus o resto das noticias....Ou não????



Sim eu sei estava a reforçar o ironísmo


----------



## tozequio (19 Jan 2007 às 01:48)

dj_alex disse:


> Ainda hoje vi nas noticias (SIC) que tinha nevado em Malibu (coisa que já nao acontecia a 20 anos), enquanto as estâncias da europa andam com uma falta de neve como há muito tempo não se via....



Pode ser bom sinal para que noutros sítios onde também não neve há 20 anos isso possa ocorrer a curto prazo...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2007 às 11:12)

Aquecimento onde onde?? Não sinto nada de anormal     andam por ai gráficos verdadeiros à solta na net se os Vikings vivesem nos dias de hoje já tinham morrido ultra-congelados e ainda são eles considerados os homens do frio ou homens do norte como seriam os homens do sul...


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jan 2007 às 11:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aquecimento onde onde?? Não sinto nada de anormal     andam por ai gráficos verdadeiros à solta na net se os Vikings vivesem nos dias de hoje já tinham morrido ultra-congelados e ainda são eles considerados os homens do frio ou homens do norte como seriam os homens do sul...



Inscreve-te, aparece, e tira as dúvidas....

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=704


----------

